# Polish Artist Uses Fallen Autumn Leaves As Canvases



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2015)

Full story and more pics.  http://www.boredpanda.com/autumn-leaves-paintings-joanna-wirazka/

The leaves that autumn paints with brilliant reds, yellows and oranges are already brilliant works of art, but Polish artist Joanna Wirazka adds a twist by using those leaves as canvases for her colorful paintings.Wirazka, who is a self-taught artist, encourages her followers to “try to find real art everywhere and let it inspire you.”


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think she has a great idea, but a dark vision. I liked a few of her leaves, but why take the natural beauty of nature and use it to paint skyscrapers? Not my taste.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting -- she must have used a magnifying glass.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah Underock, being a nature lover, I definitely like the more natural themes as opposed to the city buildings.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2015)

Why use an innocent naturally  pretty leaf as a canvas to paint a city scape.  I wouldn't pay a  penny for it!

Someone's looking for attention is my guess.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2015)

Beautiful. I love the blending of nature and urban. Poignant. I feel the connection.


----------

